# Beehive pinewood derby car



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is my pinewood derby car to compete in the parents Cub Scout pinewood derby race.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Looks good. Doubt it will win any races but may place for originality.


----------



## ncbeez (Aug 25, 2015)

What a great idea!


----------



## Nicksotherhoney (Jun 10, 2017)

Does it have a flux capacitor?


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

ncbeez said:


> What a great idea!


Thanks. I’m really happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Grunt's Bee Farm (Dec 30, 2020)

Put Honey Supers on for extra weight!


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Very cool! I've carved a lot of pinewood derby cars in my day, nut never thought of that. And, don't know I could have made it look as good as you have. Well done!


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

One more thing: hollow out a little hole under the car near the front axle and wax in some fishing weights to give it better speed -- and if you use bee's wax........


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

lemmje said:


> Very cool! I've carved a lot of pinewood derby cars in my day, nut never thought of that. And, don't know I could have made it look as good as you have. Well done!


Thanks a lot


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

lemmje said:


> One more thing: hollow out a little hole under the car near the front axle and wax in some fishing weights to give it better speed -- and if you use bee's wax........


The hives are hollow and full of weights. It’s at max weight of 5 oz.


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

Grunt's Bee Farm said:


> Put Honey Supers on for extra weight!


Good one!


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

JWPalmer said:


> Looks good. Doubt it will win any races but may place for originality.


Looks like you’re a real expert on Pinewood derby. Maybe think before you speak.


----------



## Gaston Archibald (Mar 9, 2021)

That's cute c:
Good job!


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

Gaston Archibald said:


> That's cute c:
> Good job!


Thanks a lot


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Looks like I stand corrected. I have done the BSA Pinewood Derby cars in the past, but never won for speed. Got first place in the balsawood rockets that were rubber band propeller driven though.

My earlier comment was not meant to be disparaging by any means, rather just to point out that a beehive is not exactly aerodynamic in it's shape. Congratulations on the win.


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

JWPalmer said:


> Looks like I stand corrected. I have done the BSA Pinewood Derby cars in the past, but never won for speed. Got first place in the balsawood rockets that were rubber band propeller driven though.
> 
> My earlier comment was not meant to be disparaging by any means, rather just to point out that a beehive is not exactly aerodynamic in it's shape. Congratulations on the win.


Thanks. Aerodynamics doesn’t matter much in pinewood derby racing. Weight distribution and wheel/axle prep are key.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Yup max weight, only three wheels touching, polished axles and trued wheels that have plenty of graphite lube makes a good winner.

I like it!


----------

